# Kaufargument Deus XC Kurbel



## Storck-Freak (14. September 2004)

Hallo an alle Race Face Deus XC Besitzer,

wie könnt ihr mich davon Überzeugen eine Race Face Deus XC Kurbel in schwarz zu kaufen? Ich hätte als Alternative eine tune 6pack im Auge.

Ich wiege 85 kg - Steifigkeit Deus vs. Tune? Praxiserfahrungen - also nix mit "habsch von em Kumpel gehört" oder "ham die dort in den Artikel der Fahrradzeitschrift geschieben"

Fahre zurzeit ne 2003er XTR Kurbel, doch da sind mir auf dauer die Kettenblätter zu teuer (Was kosten RF Ersatzkettenblätter)

Als Einsatzbereich: Marathon Race und CC (Dauerhaltbarkeit!!! auch unter wiedrigsten Bedingungen)

Also Los. Überzeugt mich! Warum soll ich mir eine Deus XC kaufen? Oder doch lieber die XTR behalten? Oder vielleicht doch die tune??


----------



## isartrailsurfer (16. Januar 2014)

delete


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

